# Gästepass gesucht um Kaufentscheidung zu erleichtern :)



## Chris2299 (17. Mai 2012)

Hallo Ihr,

ich überlege schon die ganze Zeit ob ich mir Diablo III kaufen soll und um mir die Entscheidung zu erleichtern würde ich gerne mit einem Gästepass reinschnuppern.
Fals noch jemand einen über hat wäre ich Ihm sehr dankbar !!!

Mfg Chris


----------

